# Philadelphia, PA - #A07951820 Rainstorm, F Young



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi German Shepherd folks!

ACCT needs your help!! We are PACKED with dogs here, and are over capacity. At this time we have 4 Purebred German Shepherds. Please let me know ASAP if you can help. Because we are so full we will also be promoting these dogs to all breed rescues. Best way to reach me, if you can help, is through email.

Thank you!
Natalie



Rainstorm- URGENT

Rainstorm (A07951820) is a young adult female German Shepherd Dog with a lot of energy. She is very dominant with other dogs, and reactive with cats, and needs a strong handler to channel her athleticism and prey drive. She’s very good with body handling, and doesn’t mind being pinched and poked. In the yard she is a bit distracted, but can be quite affectionate if you can get her attention. Rainstorm is a dog who needs guidance and socialization to really flourish, but could excel as a working dog if her energy were properly channeled.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/haley/fosters/122_1820.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/haley/fosters/122_1821.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/haley/fosters/122_1822.jpg




Natalie Smith

Manager of Life Saving

Animal Care and Control Team (ACCT) powered by the PSPCA

111 W Hunting Park Ave

Philadelphia, PA 19140

[email protected]

Cell- 215-730-8181


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

poor girl, she is skinny


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

Geesh how many colars do they have on her? One looks like someones belt from their pants. 

Pretty girl!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

I will have him ask about her as well.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

She is so beautiful!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

Marjorie has a friend in Michigan who will take Rainstorm if anyone can get her to Michigan next week.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

any updates?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Philadelphia, PA - Young F-A07951820-RAINSTORM*

All I know is that she isn't there anymore


----------

